# I have much to be thankful for



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I have alot to be thankful for. I have a great new pup that is 6 months old and is hunting like a 2 year old. She is a chocolate pointing lab and has attached herself to my heart strings. I have made several trips to ND and shot alot of pheasants this year. Does it get any better than a good dog pheasants and the sound of a rooster getting up, then watching your pup do a picture perfect retrieve after a nice point?? I also have a great wife and kids who hunt with me from time to time and a wife who knows how much i like to hunt and never complains. I thank God for giving me all the great things i have had this year and in my life. A good dog, Pheasants to chase and a wife and family to come home to that love me, can it get any better??? God has truly blessed me!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I noticed you were thankfull for the dog ahead of the wife and kids....welcome to Nodak Outdoors! :beer:


----------

